# Frage zum Code



## schmidy12345 (4. Jun 2009)

Wer kann mir bitte kurz bei einem Quellcode helfen. Habe eine Vorladeseite nur leider geht der Ladebalken von der Mitte los und dann nach rechts und links. Möchte aber das der Ladebalken ganz normal von links nach rechts geht. das ging auch vorher nur seit dem ich den bereich zentriert habe geht dieses nun nicht mehr. Müßte für euch ja kein Problem sein. Ist sicher nur ein kleiner Denkfehler von mir.

www.wfbm-aurich.de


----------



## maki (4. Jun 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Spacerat (4. Jun 2009)

1. Das...


maki hat gesagt.:


> http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


2. In meinen Browsern (FireFox 3 und InternetExplorer 7) taucht das Problem gar nicht auf.


----------

